

I worry that our focus on disruptive ideas is hurting entrepreneurship. - myoder
http://blog.quipol.com/post/14187981657/incrementalism

======
jerfelix
I agree wholeheartedly. Too many talented people are on the sidelines waiting
for the perfect idea. Jump in! You can make a very goood living with a good
idea, and that positions you well to find a better idea.

The key is to provide value to someone. Once you have a business going, and
have a good reputation, then you can start paring down your opportunities and
focus on the more lucrative options, or focus on the breakthrough "big idea".

~~~
myoder
"Too many talented people are on the sidelines waiting for the perfect idea.
Jump in! You can make a very goood living with a good idea, and that positions
you well to find a better idea."

Well said. Good ideas can very easily morph into great ones if you're focusing
on the right metrics and getting user-feedback. But inaction is always
inaction, and inaction can't grow.

